

The school that gives every student an iPad - strandev
http://www.techradar.com/news/computing/apple/the-school-that-gives-every-student-an-ipad-915539

======
jmarbach
This is a great case study for other school administrators looking to propose
a similar setup. iPad's are less than a year old and they are already
transforming many classrooms.

